# Solved: Cannot download missed SMS messages



## phineus (Jul 20, 2004)

I've had this iphone 4 problem for about a month now and have tried all the usual fixes (resets, restores, swapping phones and sim cards, and a new sim card).

*If my phone is switched on I receive sms messages as normal. But if someone sends me an sms message when my phone is switched off I do not receive it when I switch my iphone back on.*

At first I thought this was a carrier issue, so I have made repeated calls to 'three' with no solution found. They suggested I visit a 'three' store to replace my SIM card, which I did. But still no solution.

I left the problem with the very helpful Nicole at the Barrow three store so she could call Apple on my behalf.

*She rang me back yesterday to tell me the new IOS 7.x.x has caused this problem and that Apple cannot resolve this issue as it in their T&C's that Apple cannot guarantee continued functionality on IOS updates!*

Surely this can't be correct. A month ago I could switch on my phone and download old or missed sms messages, now I cannot. Are Apple telling me I have to have my phone switched on all the time to receive messages? Can it be right and proper that they can take away BASIC functionality and leave me with no solution?

Thanks in advance.
[iPhone 4, iOS 7.0.6, Carrier UK three]


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I just tested, and it works for me. Two major differences are that I have the iPhone 5 and carrier AT&T. I'm guessing that the reason for our differing experience is different model phones.

Update 7.0.6 has been out less than a month and you say this worked for you a month ago. So maybe the problem is only in 7.0.6 for the iPhone 4 (and maybe 4S).



> Can it be right and proper that they can take away BASIC functionality and leave me with no solution?


Even if they are reluctant to admit it, Apple does make some mistakes and, like that of all others, their software and hardware contains some bugs. Surely they did not do this deliberately, but if it is only affecting older phones they may decide that it is too expensive to fix--or maybe they just haven't tested and released the fix yet.


----------



## phineus (Jul 20, 2004)

I say a month... it good be 2 or 3 weeks, hard to tell when you did NOT receive an sms message. I only found out when friends were asking why I hadn't replied.

I agree it probably is the latest 7.0.6, or even a previous update. Judging by the posts online, these updates cause no end of trouble, especially to the people on previous iphone models.

Curiously I also get a 'this phone has NOT been backed up for 10 weeks' message when I know it has. I even reloaded itunes (and 4 other related applications) on my laptop before my last restore.

I'm hoping someone from Apple will read this and act accordingly.


----------



## phineus (Jul 20, 2004)

I've just got off the Apple live chat helpline.

They walked me through a workaround involving 'airplane mode', but when we sent a test SMS message with the phone switched off it still didn't work!

But they did say that Apple were aware of the problem... so maybe it'll get fixed on iOS 7.0.7

So I'll close this issue out for now - thanks all.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.  And thanks for posting the info you got from Apple.


----------

